# Favourite all-time comedy



## thomsk (22 Nov 2007)

Mine HAS to be fawlty towers - have seen episodes time and time again, and still laugh.


----------



## stir crazy (22 Nov 2007)

yeah I would agree its' one of the best. They made very few episodes[broken link removed]  which is a pity.


----------



## elefantfresh (22 Nov 2007)

Bladder (Blackadder) all the way - specially series 2+3


----------



## ney001 (22 Nov 2007)

Blackadder and Bottom


----------



## Jock04 (22 Nov 2007)

ney001 said:


> Blackadder and Bottom


 
isn't that a firm of Chartered Accountants?


----------



## Green (22 Nov 2007)

Yes, Minister, Yes, Prime Minister and Frasier...


----------



## Trafford (22 Nov 2007)

YOBR said:


> Yes, Minister, Yes, Prime Minister and Frasier...


 
I agree with these 3, plus Blackadder, especially series 3+4, and also Only Fools and Horses.

Also love Fawlty Towers, and quite like The Good Life for some harmless laughter, although it is not at all clever like those mentioned above.


----------



## cole (22 Nov 2007)

Oireachtas Report makes me howl every time. 

Other than that....Blackadder and Spitting Image.


----------



## Pique318 (22 Nov 2007)

Blackadder series 2-4, Fawlty Towers and Only Fools & Horses.


----------



## jonnyhotspur (22 Nov 2007)

Stand up --- Bill Hicks
Series --- The Fast show
Sitcom --- Seinfeld
Film --- The Big Lebowski


----------



## Ceist Beag (22 Nov 2007)

Fawlty Towers, Frasier and Father Ted - nice mix of clever and slapstick!! Can you believe Vicar of Dibley came out top in this survey by the BBC!!


----------



## danole (22 Nov 2007)

Alan Partridge,Blackadder,Fawlty,Black Books..............


----------



## Berlin (22 Nov 2007)

Duck Soup (1933) or just about anything by the Marx Brothers.
74 years on and still makes me crease with laughter.


----------



## Trafford (22 Nov 2007)

Berlin said:


> Duck Soup (1933) or just about anything by the Marx Brothers.
> 74 years on and still makes me crease with laughter.


 
The Marx Brothers were geniuses - way ahead of their time.


----------



## jonnyhotspur (22 Nov 2007)

Berlin said:


> Duck Soup (1933) or just about anything by the Marx Brothers.
> 74 years on and still makes me crease with laughter.


 
Class 


*Chicolini*: Now I aska you one. What has a trunk, but no key, weighs 2,000 pounds and lives in a circus? 
*Prosecutor*: That's irrelevant. 
*Chicolini*: Irrelephant? Hey, that'sa that answer. There's a whole lot of irrelephants in the circus


----------



## Carpenter (22 Nov 2007)

Blackadder, Only Fools and Horses, The Office and Royle Family.........


----------



## ney001 (22 Nov 2007)

yup, forgot about the Office and Royle family - very good


----------



## thomsk (22 Nov 2007)

I would go along with Fools & horses, father ted, alan partridge. As far as real oldies - L & H !
Oh, and did anyone ever see Boys from the Blackstuff?  Never did see any repeats of it.


----------



## A.Partridge (22 Nov 2007)

thomsk said:


> I would go along with Fools & horses, father ted, *alan partridge*...


 
 Ahaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Caveat (23 Nov 2007)

Would agree with much of the above - especially Fawlty Towers & Blackadder. Not entirely surprised at references to Only Fools and Horses but personally I'm amazed at how popular this was/is.

I just don't see it as any funnier/better than the average sitcom.


----------



## tallpaul (23 Nov 2007)

Agree with many if not all of the above. Interesting to note that most are English comedies and very little from our American cousins. US comedies that I think are excellent would include Frasier which I often think was most English-like in its writing and themes and I also enjoy Two and a Half Men which is about as opposite as you can get from Frasier in terms of tone.


----------



## foxylady (23 Nov 2007)

Steptoe & Son is another classic and on the american front I would have to say King of Queens.


----------



## Pique318 (23 Nov 2007)

foxylady said:


> Steptoe & Son is another classic and on the american front I would have to say King of Queens.


 

Oh hell yeah, Steptoe & Son was brilliant !! 'AROLD !! 

Also agree with the poster who mentioned Bill Hicks...Sorely missed !


----------



## snuffle (23 Nov 2007)

Favourite american comedy series would have to be Arrested Development for me - I have them all on DVD and to date have watched them I would say perhaps 5 times over right through at this stage, and still end up in fits of laughter each time I watch it. 
Such a pity it got cancelled, was some of the smartest writing on American TV comedy IMO.


----------



## cole (23 Nov 2007)

Acutally forgot... it has to be Laurel and Hardy for me.


----------



## Newbie! (23 Nov 2007)

I don't believe it hasnt been mentioned.....

..One foot in the grave...........


----------



## Carpenter (23 Nov 2007)

Newbie! said:


> I don't believe it hasnt been mentioned.....
> 
> ..One foot in the grave...........


 

Yeah, that and Friends


----------



## Newbie! (23 Nov 2007)

Carpenter said:


> Yeah, that and Friends



Spot of sarcasm there Carpenter????


----------



## z106 (24 Nov 2007)

Seems to be predominantly UK comedies here.

How about seinfeld ?


----------



## jasconius (24 Nov 2007)

Nobody mentioned Little Britain and the incontinent woman - still wet myself!


----------



## RMCF (24 Nov 2007)

*All time favs:*
Fawlty Towers
Frasier
Cheers
Alan Partridge
Father Ted
The Office
Blackadders
Arrested Development (little known but worth checking out)

*One got into recently:*
Flight of the Conchords

*Ones that I found vastly overrated:*
The Fast Show
Little Britain


----------



## AlastairSC (24 Nov 2007)

Anyone remember "Not the Nine O'Clock News"? Some great sketches...


----------



## rmelly (25 Nov 2007)

in no particular order:

Seinfeld
Futurama
Yes Minister/Yes Prime Minister
The fall and rise of Reginald Perrin
Fawlty Towers


----------



## slamdunkin (25 Nov 2007)

no mention of Curb Your Enthusiasm yet!

Stand ups

Interesting my favourite stand up comedians all tend to be of the black and american variety - Richard Pryor, Eddie Murphy, Chris Rock and Bernie Mac.

Also have ot give a shout for Dave Allen - I cant remember any of his sketchs but do remember rollin around laughin at him as a kid

Guilty pleasures

King of Queens - if only for Ben Stillers ould fella


----------



## Caveat (25 Nov 2007)

As regards stuff from the last decade or so, I think _Spaced, Shameless, The Office, The_ _Green Wing, Jam_ and _Peep Show_ are well worth a mention.


----------



## U2Fan (26 Nov 2007)

A tie for One;

1Blackadder / Fawlty Towers
2. Porridge
3. Steptoe & Son


----------



## ninsaga (29 Nov 2007)

Marx Brothers
Bo Selecta
Littlle Brittan
Fr Ted
Kllnascully
Cheers
Frasier
Fawlty Towers


----------



## Berlin (30 Nov 2007)

Is Killinascully a comedy?


----------



## elefantfresh (30 Nov 2007)

> Is Killinascully a comedy?


One might ask the same of The Panel


----------



## muffin1973 (30 Nov 2007)

slamdunkin said:


> no mention of Curb Your Enthusiasm yet!
> 
> Stand ups
> 
> ...


 
Agree with King of Queens - Jerry Stiller is hilarious, same kind of character as when he was George's father in Seinfeld, which I also love. Black Books is brilliant as well. Classic wise though - has to be Only Fools & Horses, best two moments Batman & Robin running out of the fog and Del falling through the bar, still crack me up


----------



## ninsaga (30 Nov 2007)

Berlin said:


> Is Killinascully a comedy?



...... no actually when I think of it... should post that under best reality tv show!


----------



## MrMan (3 Dec 2007)

scrubs, family guy, and father ted.

stand ups - tommy tiernan, jimmy carr, ross noble.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Dec 2007)

Trigger Happy TV


----------



## danole (4 Dec 2007)

'Love Pat Shortt,but I don't know WHERE he went wrong with Killinascully!!


----------



## stir crazy (4 Dec 2007)

danole said:


> 'Love Pat Shortt,but I don't know WHERE he went wrong with Killinascully!!



i think the*very few episodes of killinascully i ve seen have been funny . maybe i only saw the funny ones  

.wysiwyg { background-attachment: scroll; background-repeat: repeat; background-position: 0% 0%; background-color: #f5f5ff; background-image: none; color: #000000; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Arial; font-style: normal; font-variant: normal; font-weight: 400; font-size: 10pt; line-height: normal } p { margin: 0px; }


----------



## FredBloggs (14 Dec 2007)

Bilko - not the Steve Martin rubbish - but the original with Phil Silvers.  50 years old and still funny whereas most commedies tend to date after only a few years.
............... and no, I don't remember when it was on originally


----------



## ninsaga (14 Dec 2007)

FredBloggs said:


> Bilko - not the Steve Martin rubbish - but the original with Phil Silvers.  50 years old and still funny whereas most commedies tend to date after only a few years.
> ............... and no, I don't remember when it was on originally



Yes for Sure... Sgt. Bilko was (and still is) brilliant! Thanks for the reminder on that one!


----------



## miselemeas (26 Dec 2007)

Porridge
Rising Damp
Fawlty Towers
Royle Family
Mike Murphy's Candid Camera


----------



## ACA (28 Dec 2007)

Dibley, by far and away the best British comedy for ages - Alice is just brillo.


----------



## z103 (28 Dec 2007)

Bang Bang, Reeves and Mortimer
One of my all-time favs.

It's interesting to notice from the above that RTÉ don't seem to bother doing any comedy.


----------

